# When can we go swimming?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. Was just wondering when i can take my baby swimming? Shes 11 weeks old and had her first lot of ijections?
thanks stacy


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Stacy

You need to check with the swimming baths that you intend to use as their giudelines all vary!

Jxx


----------

